# Z-Bo Dealt To Memphis?



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

> The Clippers Wednesday traded Zach Randolph to Memphis Grizzlies for guard Quentin Richardson, the LA Times has learned. MARK HEISLER


LATimes Twitter


----------



## DatSupadoopaballer (Aug 26, 2003)

damn beat me to the punch
hopefully its true


----------



## dynamick36 (Jul 2, 2009)

Once this becomes real and not rumor...i'll be happy


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Great trade for the Clippers. Saves them $6.7m this season and relieves the clump at PF/C.

Richardson will come off the bench for the Clippers and give them a decent 10-15mpg.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

This trade also gives the Clippers about $21M in cap space in 2010. With Baron Davis, Eric Gordon, Al Thornton, Blake Griffin, Chris Kaman, Mike Taylor, DeAndre Jordan and their 2010 Pick onboard...will the Clippers be a viable option for some big FA names?

I'd say that if Blake Griffin looks like a 20/10 player and Baron Davis regains his form - it's possible.


----------



## matador1238 (May 3, 2006)

Z Bo for Q Rich straight up? Z Bo makes 16 mil andQ Rich makes 9.3 mil 

I think there is another player or draft picks coming from Memphis. If it is Buckner, he has a player option for 2010 at 4.2 mil which I am sure he will exercise. That will become our expiring contract.

I like this trade, although I think we can do better than Q Rich. It free up the starting PF spot for Griffin and give us more flexibility in 2010. I hope we have more trades coming to get rid of Thornton, Mardy Collins, Kaman or Baron Davis.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

memphis has cap space, so it works.

amazing trade for the clippers. i can't believe they found someone dumb enough to take zach off their hands and they didn't even have to take a bad contract in return.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

^Its not like the deal doesn't help Memphis.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

HB said:


> ^Its not like the deal doesn't help Memphis.


i would absolutely argue that it doesn't.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Sure you would. But he's better than any option at the forward position for Memphis and he's been on good behavior on his last two teams. 18/8 type players dont grow on trees.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

HB said:


> Sure you would. But he's better than any option at the forward position for Memphis and he's been on good behavior on his last two teams. 18/8 type players dont grow on trees.


who cares if they don't grow on trees? he doesn't play defense, isn't that efficient of a scorer, is a complete blackhole, and has one of the lowest basketball iqs in the game.

and he's been on good behavior? what about his altercation with amundson and his drunk driving arrest?


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

The first half of your post sounds like a Carlos Boozer description, but hey, no one complains about that guy's game even though both are eerily similar.

As for part deux of your post, teammates fighting arent anything new, and I didnt know of the drunk driving bit, still nothing to crucify him for.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

HB said:


> The first half of your post sounds like a Carlos Boozer description, but hey, no one complains about that guy's game even though both are eerily similar.
> 
> As for part deux of your post, teammates fighting arent anything new, and I didnt know of the drunk driving bit, still nothing to crucify him for.


boozer has been a much more efficient scorer than zach while also being less of a blackhole and without the mind blowing dumb plays that come from randolph. so i don't think that exactly works.

amundson wasn't his teammate, he was on the suns. randolph was ejected and suspended two games for it.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Z-bo was 25th in the league in PER, Carlos is about 60 something. Now if PER measures how efficient players are offensively, how the heck is Carlos a more efficient player?

Z-bo eFG% 49.4 TS% 53.1
Boozer eFG% 49.0 TS% 52.3

Z-bo is also the much better FT shooter and 3pt shooter, and did I mention he averaged 20/10 last year. Dude get your facts straight.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

HB said:


> Z-bo was 25th in the league in PER, Carlos is about 60 something. Now if PER measures how efficient players are offensively, how the heck is Carlos a more efficient player?
> 
> Z-bo eFG% 49.4 TS% 53.1
> Boozer eFG% 49.0 TS% 52.3
> ...


you realize that boozer only played in 37 games and was obviously not 100% when he came back at the end of the year, right? try looking at some healthy numbers and they blow zach's out of the water.

my facts don't need any adjusting.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Lol I knew you would say that. So how is it Zach's fault that Boozer is injury prone? The point was Memphis got their hands on a 20/10 player for cheap and you pan it like its terrible. Get outta here with that crap. Even without comparing it to Boozer, his eFG% and TS% are not terrible. Give the man some credit dude. He's a pretty good low post option.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

HB said:


> Lol I knew you would say that. So how is it Zach's fault that Boozer is injury prone? The point was Memphis got their hands on a 20/10 player for cheap and you pan it like its terrible. Get outta here with that crap. Even without comparing it to Boozer, his eFG% and TS% are not terrible. Give the man some credit dude. He's a pretty good low post option.


i'm done arguing with you about it. in a few months when memphis is the next team looking to dump zach randolph for nothing, maybe you'll come back and look at this argument differently.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

If they trade him, its because the expiring is valuable to some team.


----------



## dmilesai (Jul 19, 2002)

HB said:


> Sure you would. But he's better than any option at the forward position for Memphis and he's been on good behavior on his last two teams. 18/8 type players dont grow on trees.


Since when does good behavior involve hitting other players?


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

HB said:


> ^Its not like the deal doesn't help Memphis.





HB said:


> Sure you would. But he's better than any option at the forward position for Memphis and he's been on good behavior on his last two teams. 18/8 type players dont grow on trees.





HB said:


> The first half of your post sounds like a Carlos Boozer description, but hey, no one complains about that guy's game even though both are eerily similar.
> 
> As for part deux of your post, teammates fighting arent anything new, and I didnt know of the drunk driving bit, still nothing to crucify him for.





HB said:


> Z-bo was 25th in the league in PER, Carlos is about 60 something. Now if PER measures how efficient players are offensively, how the heck is Carlos a more efficient player?
> 
> Z-bo eFG% 49.4 TS% 53.1
> Boozer eFG% 49.0 TS% 52.3
> ...


Wow.


NBA 2k9 =/= reality.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

dmilesai said:


> Since when does good behavior involve hitting other players?


HEEZ KEEPING TEM IN LYNE!!!111


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Lol its funny that this is coming from the same guy who talks about a Rondo, Ray, Rasheed, KG, Perkins starting lineup, with Sheed playing small forward. Hilarious!


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

dmilesai said:


> Since when does good behavior involve hitting other players?


Teammates get into it all the time. Need I bring up the Kobe-Vujacic tape.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

HB said:


> Lol its funny that this is coming from the same guy who talks about a Rondo, Ray, Rasheed, KG, Perkins starting lineup, with Sheed playing small forward. Hilarious!


lol



Jacoby_Ellsbury said:


> Why, because you sez so?
> 
> 
> 
> As previously mentioned, a big lineup of Rondo/Pierce/Sheed/KG/Perk would put the paint on absolute lockdown. Sheed is still agile enough to stay with the average NBA small forward, and the fact that he has 3-pt range doesn't hurt his case.


HOLY ****ING ****, YOU'RE ACCUSING ME OF SUGGESTING WE BRING PIERCE OFF THE BENCH? ARE YOU INSANE OR JUST A VERY POOR TROLL? MY ****ING GOD, EVEN YOUR ATTEMPTED ZINGS BACKFIRE HORRIBLY ON YOU.

Also, where in this post did I recommend that this lineup be the *starting* lineup? Read much?

My advice: quit while you're only this far behind.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

What are you talking about? I am saying Sheed playing the 3 is highly unrealistic, thats very NBA 2k9. Cut out the Kanye west typing in caps stuff, its immature. My bad, though, I didnt mean to add starting lineup to my original statement. Regardless if its starting or not, thats a very unrealistic lineup.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

HB said:


> Teammates get into it all the time. Need I bring up the Kobe-Vujacic tape.


since when did zach randolph and louis amundson play for the same team?


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

HB said:


> What are you talking about? I am saying Sheed playing the 3 is highly unrealistic, thats very NBA 2k9.


Okay Confucious, what's so 'unrealistic' about Sheed playing the 3? He has three point range, he can play good man defense as well as good post defense, and having him on the floor *with *KG and Perk would make the team a defensive juggernaut. What doesn't add up about this?


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

I thought he was talking about something else. The thought of NBA players fighting isn't so alien to me.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Jacoby_Ellsbury said:


> Okay Confucious, what's so 'unrealistic' about Sheed playing the 3? He has three point range, he can play good man defense as well as good post defense, and having him on the floor *with *KG and Perk would make the team a defensive juggernaut. What doesn't add up about this?


Maybe 3 years ago, this would be a great idea. He's older, slower and more content to jacking up bad shots. Sure he can hit the 3, but if that's where most of his offense is going to be coming from, its a terrible idea. This isn't Odom we are talking about here, the guy is not that mobile a big man. He is ideally suited to playing the 4 or 5, why the heck would you want him at the 3 spot? And lets not get ahead of ourselves, there are a lot of 3's that Rasheed cant keep up with. I wonder why the Pistons never thought of playing Sheed, Dyess and Amir Johnson together.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

HB said:


> Maybe 3 years ago, this would be a great idea. He's older, slower and more content to jacking up bad shots. Sure he can hit the 3, but if that's where most of his offense is going to be coming from, its a terrible idea. This isn't Odom we are talking about here, the guy is not that mobile a big man. He is ideally suited to playing the 4 or 5, why the heck would you want him at the 3 spot? And lets not get ahead of ourselves, there are a lot of 3's that Rasheed cant keep up with.


Do _you_ even know your point? Are you seriously saying that if Sheed's main source offense would be the 3-ball, that he *shouldn't* be playing small forward next to KG and Perk? Those two are going to be dominating the lower area. Why should Sheed be in there posting up and clogging the paint as opposed to spreading the floor? Did I mention the mismatch advantage this could present offensively, where a 6-10 Sheed would be guarded by 6-7, 6-8 swing players that he could shoot over? What doesn't make sense about this? As far as his defense goes, he still has enough agility to keep up with your average NBA small forward. This obviously isn't something that would be done against Cleveland or LA.



> I wonder why the Pistons never thought of playing Sheed, Dyess and Amir Johnson together.


The fact that Sheed was the tallest of the three, as well as the best post defender, might have something to do with it.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

When have you ever seen Rasheed Wallace play the 3 position? Can you name one season in the last 10 or so years where he ever played that position? Do you really think coaches wouldn't have noticed that potential especially when he was a younger, quicker and more athletic player?

As for his main offense being the 3 ball, the guy's hardly a reliable 3pt shooter. Do you really want that to be his main source of offense? Rasheed would excel at shooting over smaller players if he actually took them into the post. He's really got a good turn around J, but you dont need him at the 3 spot to do that.

The average NBA forward are still going to pose a problem for Rasheed speed-wise. The league is loaded with talent nowadays, average players are pretty decent.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

HB said:


> When have you ever seen Rasheed Wallace play the 3 position? Can you name one season in the last 10 or so years where he ever played that position? Do you really think coaches wouldn't have noticed that potential especially when he was a younger, quicker and more athletic player?


Portland wut



> As for his main offense being the 3 ball, the guy's hardly a reliable 3pt shooter. Do you really want that to be his main source of offense? Rasheed would excel at shooting over smaller players if he actually took them into the post. He's really got a good turn around J, but you dont need him at the 3 spot to do that.


He's shooting 35% from 3 over the past 4 years.


> The average NBA forward are still going to pose a problem for Rasheed speed-wise. The league is loaded with talent nowadays, average players are pretty decent.


Speed is not everything. Sheed is a physical and tenacious defender, he'll keep up with a good amount of them.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

What Portland season? In what lineup? This is news to me. Give me more info.

35% is barely decent.

Speed is necessary when you are playing a speed position. What does Rasheed Wallace have in common with the Gerald Wallace', Richard Jefferson', Lamar Odoms' of the game?


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

rasheed wallace isn't going to see a minute at the small forward position.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

HB said:


> What Portland season? In what lineup? This is news to me. Give me more info.


2003 postseason, alongside your buddy Zach Randolph.



> 35% is barely decent.


But it isn't bad.


> Speed is necessary when you are playing a speed position. What does Rasheed Wallace have in common with the Gerald Wallace', Richard Jefferson', Lamar Odoms' of the game?


Speed doesn't break at you at this position. Sheed can stay in front of his man.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Who was center on that team?


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Dale Davis.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

I don't see why it's so crazy to image Sheed spotting some time at the three. If Dunleavy was going to do with Z-Bo on offense/Camby on defense, then so can Doc with Sheed.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Sheed didn't play the 3 when he was in his athletic prime. What makes you think he'll make an unprecedented appearance at SF in the twilight of his career? He's slow. Slow players don't play perimeter positions.

And HB, Z-Bo is not Carlos Boozer. Boozer is capable of playing off the ball, hitting those catch and shoot jumpers. Randolph needs to get the ball, iso, and face up to be effective. And he gives less effort on defense.


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

Chan said:


> Sheed didn't play the 3 when he was in his athletic prime. What makes you think he'll make an unprecedented appearance at SF in the twilight of his career? He's slow. *Slow players don't play perimeter positions.*


Mike Dunleavy Jr.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Chan said:


> Sheed didn't play the 3 when he was in his athletic prime. What makes you think he'll make an unprecedented appearance at SF in the twilight of his career? He's slow. Slow players don't play perimeter positions.


If only this was unprecedented.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

In regards to the original topic, surprisingly great move by the Clippers, although it makes sense that the Chris Wallace was on the other end of the deal. Randolph is a very talented offensive player that puts up really good stats and manages to make your team worse. I especially hate the deal for Memphis because they're full of young players, making Randolph the unchallenged alpha dog of the team and likely to contaminate the other young players. Tout stat lines in a vacuum all you want, there's a reason Portland, New York, and L.A. all gave him away for basically nothing but cap space. You're better off without him.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Sheed has always been PF.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

Damian Necronamous said:


> This trade also gives the Clippers about $21M in cap space in 2010. With Baron Davis, Eric Gordon, Al Thornton, Blake Griffin, Chris Kaman, Mike Taylor, DeAndre Jordan and their 2010 Pick onboard...will the Clippers be a viable option for some big FA names?
> 
> I'd say that if Blake Griffin looks like a 20/10 player and Baron Davis regains his form - it's possible.


they also have minnesota's 2010 protected first round pick, which becomes unprotected in 2011......they also have a 8 million dollar trade exemption from the richardson/randolph trade.......


they have quite a few tradable assets...


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Jacoby_Ellsbury said:


> If only this was unprecedented.


And that's why he doesn't play the 3 anymore.


----------

